
YC Summer 2019 Invites/Rejections? - Breakline7
Waiting patiently for results on our application. Anyone else? The apply page says by 10PM Pacific, but I heard results sometimes come in earlier.
======
ahmedaly
I am waiting but I visited the interviews page it's saying sorry. Nobody
accessed my demo anyway so I guess its rejected.

~~~
Breakline7
Hmm.. what's the link for the interviews page?

~~~
ahmedaly
This one:
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews](https://apply.ycombinator.com/interviews)
if you visit and see the word sorry, then you got rejected

~~~
Breakline7
Ouch. Says sorry on mine as well. How do you know this works?

~~~
ahmedaly
I read it from old entries here.

~~~
jbyks
as usual we are staying up all night here:
[https://ycombinator.metachat.com](https://ycombinator.metachat.com)

-> this has no affiliation with ycombinator, it's just a chat, set up by some enthusiasts who like to build things

------
nathansykes
India emails are starting to pour in, but that's it. Source: Whatsapp chat

~~~
pcmani30
Could you please share the whatsapp link.

------
Mugisha_Kihungu
Has anyone gotten any results back...good or bad?

------
jbsadleir
We’re still waiting for the news...

------
Mdtauquir
What time will the result come

